
Google 2.0: Why MIT scientists are building a new search engine - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmF7KvsldGU
======
melling
Danny Hillis worked on the original Google knowledge graph?

[https://underlay.mit.edu](https://underlay.mit.edu)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
More specifically, he made FreeBase, which Google bought and then extended
into the Knowledge Graph, before eventually shutting off the original,
open/"free" database.

That being said, as the developer of the system that Google is built upon
these days, if he's got a version 2, people really should be interested in
that, as obviously his version 1 worked pretty well. And if anyone wants to
strip the competitive advantage away from Google, supporting Underlay and it's
place in the public domain would be extremely powerful.

------
mongmong
This was eye opening. Great to see these kinds of foundational or plumbing
work being down to tackle the explosion of information and fisinformation out
there. If anyone else has more knowledge to share about this that'd be
awesome.

